

How Apple presents statistics in its favor when they clearly aren't - kyriakos
http://www.neowin.net/news/apple-is-good-about-lying-with-statistics-when-the-truth-hurts

======
btn
None of these are lies or even deceit by Apple (apart from a little bit of
chartjunk).

Apple may have cherry-picked some particularly complementary
surveys/analyses/metrics, but I'm not sure what you'd expect from the keynote
of a company's premiere event.

~~~
kyriakos
They are not lies but they are a manipulation of the truth to look more
favorable. I understand its their presentation and who doesn't want to look
good at that? but there's other things they could show the world rather than
compare with the competition. Its like going back to the Mac Vs PC ads when
Apple clearly moved on from that kind of marketing the past couple of years.

------
ricardobeat
The author tries to paint Apple as "hiding the truth" but he's the one pushing
an agenda:

1) User Adoption: _adoption_ can only be a percentage, and is independent of
market share.

2) Satisfaction: their data has different numbers, but the same end results.
How is that "drastically different" or "lying"?

3) Fastest JS: this Safari update will no doubt come to market before IE10,
and have a much faster adoption rate (ha). No lies here either.

~~~
vezycash
Dude what the article is saying or trying to say is this. Apple knows that
people would not go looking into the actual stats. Like how Mac Os claims to
be the most advanced operating system ever....? Percentage-wise maybe they are
telling the truth but they are hoping that people would interpret it as
this... "People don't own windows anymore, lets jump on the Apple Mac boat" -
study a bit of marketing or consumer psychology and you'll understand
perfectly.

~~~
ricardobeat
Data is presented to support a point. The charts they showed today weren't
fake or twisted stats, but real data, obviously selected from their point of
view. The author accuses them of lying or "hiding the truth", and that's a
looong stretch.

At no point they suggested that no one uses Windows anymore (everyone knows
that would be ridiculous), maybe you're confused by the "adoption" term?.
Adoption has nothing to do with market-share, it's about how quick users
migrate or install updates. IE vs Chrome/Firefox offers similar stats, with
Microsoft far behind - their large user base, fragmented installs, update
methods etc. result in slow adoption.

------
vezycash
did not have to read the article before deciding to comment. This is the first
article I've read that tries to see Apple for what it clearly is a - marketing
company.

IPAD is winning not chiefly because of pricing. Yes pricing!. The other guys
made a stuid mistake my pricing above or the same with the cheapest Ipad at
first.

Apple's marketing stint worked perfectly - in the mind of all tablet wannabe
purchasers, Ipad cost 499 even if they'd go an buy one that's over $700.

Competition did not breakdown theirs that way except amazon and amazon would
make more profit by mimicking Apple's separation of specs just like the kindle
eBook reader does.

should stop writing cheers.

~~~
ricardobeat
Well, you haven't been reading much lately, have you? Marketing is clearly a
huge part of any consumer-facing business.

Despite that, Apple is still a _product_ company. Google is a marketing
company, they create, manage and sell advertising space.

------
moreorless
More accurate headline: How (most) companies use statistics in their favor.

------
craigvn
Seriously, every company does this.

------
rsanchez1
Of course they would take out statistics in their favor, it's their
presentation. And since mostly Apple fans were tuning in, very little people
would call them out on it.

